# Help me with Acer aspire 4520



## amitabhishek (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi,

Has anyone picked up an Acer aspire 4520 lately? I did, though laptop has impressive specs at a very very nominal price (Rs.29,999) the downside is laptop has a mess of proprietary-only components. Mostly nvidia. Starting with connectivity (NIC). So can anyone guide me as to how to get atleast my internet running (am on sify BB) i.e. configuring NIC card.Basic specs are:

# AMD Athlon 64 X2 Processor - TK-53 (1.7GHz, 512kB L2 Cache combined)
# Nvidia nForce 610M chipset
# Nvidia GeForce 7000M onboard graphics capable of up to 256MB VRAM (shared)
# 2GB DDR2 667MHz RAM 
# 160GB 5400RPM 2.5-inch SATA HDD

lspci is:

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 054c (rev a2)
07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001c (rev 01) //this is wireless

I am using Suse enterprise linux Desktop (SLED)

Pls...pls help.


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 24, 2007)

any one?


----------



## mehulved (Dec 25, 2007)

Atheros cards are quite well supported on linux. You can check madwifi.org for some more information on it.
BTW, wi-fi worked out of the box on my friend's Vaio which had atheros chipset, on ubuntu 7.04.

Also, what's the output of 

```
ifconfig
```
and

```
iwlist scan
```


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 26, 2007)

Dude, he's got a problem with his linux install,
where else do you expect him to post?

Regards,
ray


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 26, 2007)

*woops!*

^^ok, post deleted.


----------

